# Who ended up with this one?



## jkent (Mar 29, 2015)

It was misrepresented on Ebay as being a 1953 but with an H serial # and rear facing drop outs, It turns out to be a 1940 
Big difference in a postwar 1953 and a prewar 1940 Autocycle. 
But the bike was listed as local pickup only or ship through UShip.
with only 6 hours left it only had 4 or 5 bids and was sitting at $140 
Then it disappears. Just wondering if someone here was the lucky one to pick it up?


----------



## jkent (Mar 29, 2015)

I think he also had it listed as original paint and never restored. obviously he doesn't know what he has because the bike is missing quite a bit and has also been repainted. But it is a prewar cantilever bike.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder how well the paint would have cleaned up. All the parts he had to find are not that hard to come by.

Ken


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like it's back up if anyone wants it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Shc...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa647761a


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

Was watching this one as well, salivating about possibly a last minute steal for under $300, bummed when I signed on and it was ended early. Oh well, will most likely be way over priced now anyways. Still gonna watch it though!


----------



## jkent (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't feel bad I know one person that was watching it that was going to wait until the auction got closer to the end, that was going to put a $1,000 bid on it just before it ended. Wonder why it was reposted?
JKent


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe that's a 1941 with a lot undesirable things going on with it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

I contacted seller, he said he tried to cancel earlier because of multiple people telling him 53 was wrong year, and he didn't want to misrepresent what he was selling, also mentioned something about having it sold before auction ended, and buyer backed out or something, kind of confusing, but was worried most about getting year wrong, new auction still says the number comes back as a 53 but bid accordingly. I'd like to give him the benefit of doubt about his incorrect listing instead of sitting at $140 with a few hour to go and it wasn't looking like the cash cow he thought it was, but probably would be. Just my opinion. Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

Sellers message


----------



## bicyclebones (Apr 1, 2015)

It is currently on ebay


----------



## wspeid (Apr 1, 2015)

RElisted again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Phantom-Autocycle-Tank-Bike-80-All-Original-Real-barn-Find/251901212928?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140602152332%26meid%3D9ae1b44946f24b70a0321445502f1c5a%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D251897804314


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 2, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> I believe that's a 1941 with a lot undesirable things going on with it.




Like the big bolt going thru both sides of the tank to hold it together. Very nice touch. 
Wow.
Should be interesting.

Greg M.


----------

